# gdzie jest Device Drivers.

## michael_scott

gdzie moge znaleźć Device Drivers, potrzebuje załączyć USB dla drukarki a nie wiem gdzie.

szukałem na forum, google tez i nic nie znalazłem

z góry dzieki za odpowiedz.  :Smile: 

aha 

gentoo

kde

----------

## Belliash

ze co?

----------

## Arfrever

 *michael_scott wrote:*   

> gdzie moge znaleźć Device Drivers, potrzebuje załączyć USB dla drukarki a nie wiem gdzie.

 

Chodzi ci o to?:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## michael_scott

Arfrever, dzięki, dzięki, dzięki!!!

przeszukałem chyba cały net!!!  :Very Happy: 

jak bede miał problemy z drukarką napisze w tym temacie, zeby forum nie zaśmiecać.

Dzięki

----------

## largo3

Jeśli używasz  make menuconfig to pod / jest pomocna wyszukiwarka.

----------

## w.tabin

 *michael_scott wrote:*   

> gdzie moge znaleźć Device Drivers, potrzebuje załączyć USB dla drukarki a nie wiem gdzie.
> 
> szukałem na forum, google tez i nic nie znalazłem
> 
> .....

 

Zainteresuj się tym i tym sposobem.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## michael_scott

no wielki dzięki za odp!!!

co za forum, dla początkującego tyle porad!!! spoko zostaje tu na dłużej:)

teraz mam taki problem:

mam już CUPS, jestem w http://localhost:631

i mam problemy z dodaniem drukarki.

mam Samsung MJC-4000_100.

w liście cups jej nie ma, pliku PPD nie ma chyba w necie.

podaje inną drukarke samsung si-630a 

mam wpisać login i hało tak jak w terminalu ale dane nie wchodzą, 

zn się okienko logowania pojawia sie ponownie mimo wpisywania dobrych danych.

ktoś coś poradzi?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akroplas

Czlowieku, ty albo nie potrafic szukac, albo czytac (celuje w to drugie). Na stronie głównej CUPS pisze, ze podaje sie user/pass roota, jezeli nie zmieniales uprawnien. To forum może i jest już dla początkujących, ale nie dla leniwych.

Pozdrawia, radze troche dłużej szukać przed pisaniem, bo jak narazie trafiłeś na tą "milszą" część użytkowników forum

----------

## michael_scott

własnie widze, że tu miło :Smile: 

ale przecież wpisuje, nazwe usera i hasło takie jak w systemie, zn te same co przy logowaniu jako root

i to jest źle?

edit: moja zona od niechcenia powiedziała wpisz root zamiast nazwy usera 

i miła racje  :Very Happy: 

więc narazie ok, jak coś sie odezwe!

dzieki

----------

## wuja

 *michael_scott wrote:*   

>  moja zona od niechcenia powiedziała wpisz root zamiast nazwy usera 
> 
> i miła racje 

 

Mieć taką żonę - bezcenne, za resztę zapłacisz .....

----------

## Poe

@michael_scott... po prostu zwaliło mnie z krzesła jak przeczytalem Twoj temat. Ja rozumiem, ze jest się początkującym, ale to absolutnie nie zwalnia z analfabetyzmu jezeli chodzi o szukanie i czytanie. a czytanie czego? how-to (ktorych jest mnostwo) na temat kompilacji kernela. po2 dokumentacji programów ( w Twoim wypadku cupsa). To nie są jakieś niesamowite problemy, z ktorymi się borykasz, na ktore nie ma nigdzie odpowiedzi. IMHO jest to elementarna wiedza. Nie wspomnę już o APELU czyli - brak [SOLVED], 1 temat - wiele wątków. to najwazniejsze. reszte prosze doczytać...

pozdrawiam

----------

